# Wet ammo



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

We had a flood at our club and water entered the metal lockers where I kept hundreds of rounds of 9mm ammo. About 8 50-round boxes got wet, I don't know if they were soaked or just sprayed with water. All boxes were horizontal and the plastic cartridge racks contained ammo with the bullets pointing down.

Is it safe to let them air out, dry and use them? I suspect the worst that can happen are squib fires, but that might ruin my barrel. Any suggestions?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd dry them & shoot them but no rapid fire. That will allow a chance to check the barrel if any don't feel right. As long as the sound & recoil are normal, you're good to go. Some ammo have sealed primers & case necks, others rely on the snug fit.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If they were just sprayed you should be okay, but if they were under water not good. Dry them off and have them air out about a week if corrosion starts around the primer or where the bullet is seated throw them out. I went through a flood back in 2004 and lost all commercial ammo, but my mil-surp. ammo worked fine.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tvphotog said:


> We had a flood at our club and water entered the metal lockers where I kept hundreds of rounds of 9mm ammo. About 8 50-round boxes got wet, *I don't know if they were soaked or just sprayed with water. *All boxes were horizontal and the plastic cartridge racks contained ammo with the bullets pointing down.
> 
> Is it safe to let them air out, dry and use them? I suspect the worst that can happen are squib fires, but that might ruin my barrel. Any suggestions?


When in doubt throw them out.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I was at the range one day after a heavy rain and found a bunch of loose rounds that looked like hand loads at the bottom of a barrel under about 3-4" of water. Being the cheapskate that I am I fished them out, dried them off, and fired them in my G17. All fired perfectly. I'd estimate that they were completely submerged at least overnight and probably longer.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

As a general rule, I'd never under any circumstances recommend that anyone use any ammunition that's the least bit questionable. All it takes is for a squib to get stuck in the barrel and another round to follow and you may be picking shrapnel out of your face or risk some other serious injury. Or injure someone who is nearby. Some people may not know enough to cease fire if something doesn't seem quite right. You can be sure that there are some people who read these forums that have very limited, if any experience with firearms. It's not within our best interests to be giving them bad advice. Who's to say that they would stop shooting if a squib were to occur? People have done some pretty stupid things even if it was not intentional. Especially those that don't know any better.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

win231 said:


> I'd dry them & shoot them but no rapid fire. That will allow a chance to check the barrel if any don't feel right. As long as the sound & recoil are normal, you're good to go. Some ammo have sealed primers & case necks, others rely on the snug fit.


I would do just that.
Not much difference if you're storing ammo in a high humidity environment.
approach with caution. :?:


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

desertman said:


> As a general rule, I'd never under any circumstances recommend that anyone use any ammunition that's the least bit questionable. All it takes is for a squib to get stuck in the barrel and another round to follow and you may be picking shrapnel out of your face or risk some other serious injury. Or injure someone who is nearby. Some people may not know enough to cease fire if something doesn't seem quite right. You can be sure that there are some people who read these forums that have very limited, if any experience with firearms. It's not within our best interests to be giving them bad advice. Who's to say that they would stop shooting if a squib were to occur? People have done some pretty stupid things even if it was not intentional. Especially those that don't know any better.


 Agreed. Not worth the risk. I even stay away from reloads.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

On a battle field , you don't throw out ammo. ARE YOU GUYS GETTING SOFT.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> On a battle field , you don't throw out ammo. ARE YOU GUYS GETTING SOFT.


The only battle field we're on now is preserving our 2nd Amendment rights.

Sure ammo can get wet and dragged through the mud and still be good to go. The weather never stopped a war from being fought. Or people going out hunting in adverse weather conditions. Some ammo have sealed primers, some do not. But the question here is how long has the ammo been submerged for? There is a big difference in being completely submerged for a period of time than being stored in high humidity or being used in adverse weather conditions. In which case I'll stand by my recommendation: "When in doubt throw them out".

I've never been on a battle field, but I can't imagine soldiers not taking some precautions to keep their ammo dry? Same for hunters while out in the field.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If moisture got in , moisture can get out. You don't load a submerged dripping wet round , lol . 
Use the microwave oven, lol . :smt018* No microwaves*


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> If moisture got in , moisture can get out. You don't load a submerged dripping wet round , lol .
> *Use the microwave oven*, lol . :smt018* No microwaves*


Now that would be interesting!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Livingthedream said:


> Agreed. Not worth the risk. I even stay away from reloads.


Me, too...except the ones I reloaded.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

When I used to scuba dive I had a .357 magnum powerhead and used to finger nail polish the primers, never had a misfire including diving down to 120 feet. Likewise Nato ammo and the ilk have sealed primers and have no issues being submerged in water

Salt water, corrosives, oil, etc..... reak havoc on primers. I'd bet if you dryed the ammo out in a reasonable time it has suffered no ill effect, especially if the ammo wasn't submerged.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If there wasn't any ammo available, would you try and salvage the only ammo you have?. Or leave yourself without any ammo at all. ( yes, Walmart is closed )

What would be an option for trying to salvage ammo that was submerged?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Most of my store bought 9 has the red finger nail polish around the primer. I'd be more concerned if brass tarnished.

Read about how they used to make black powder. The big chunks they would grind under water. 

I'd say dry it and shoot it.


----------

